# Want to adopt a dog....need advice.



## Piyush (May 28, 2011)

So i want to adopt a pet dog.But don't know which to go for.I would like your expert advice.

Actually I was rooting for a German Shepherd (I've played with one of my cousin's a lot)
But my father is making up his mind on a Rottweiler and my sister for a Labrador/Golden Retriever....and my mom just don't want any 

Also i don't want any specific qualities.
So....lets start.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 28, 2011)

I am a cat lover but if given a choice it would be Labrador.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 28, 2011)

My Mamaji ( Mom's brother) Is a breeder , so i can help u there :-

1) German Shepherd :- Not too tempered, intelligent, looks frightful.  Good if u want 2 buy a dog which can frighten but doesn't rip off ur visitors

2) Rottweiler :- It is officially illegal to own a rottweiler. Tell ur Dad its not aggressive as he have heard from rumors German Shepherd are as much as strong as rottweiler if taken proper care. Rottweiler has distinct fang which even by mistake while playing with u get into ur hand which will happen atleast once whichever u buy will do u serious damage.

3) Labrador/Golden Retriever :- Both are intelligent and playful though Golden Retriever requires more care.

My personal choice is St Bernard. 

PS ;- I don't have any of these dogs as my mother hate dogs but I have experience with all of these dogs as i spent many of my summer's vacations at my Mama's house.

Good Luck!!!

Make sure u r not sold off a mixed breed.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 28, 2011)

Offtopic : A time will come when some species will purchase "Humans" as pets..


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2011)

Lol no St. Bernard
have you see its diet chart


----------



## mohityadavx (May 28, 2011)

^^ its nowhere compared to a Boxer or Mastiff


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2011)

Why are we discussiongabout a pet dog in a technology forum?


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2011)

its a community discussion
cant it be here?


----------



## ico (May 28, 2011)

Rottweiler.



mohityadavx said:


> 2) Rottweiler :- It is officially illegal to own a rottweiler. Tell ur Dad its not aggressive as he have heard from rumors German Shepherd are as much as strong as rottweiler if taken proper care. Rottweiler has distinct fang which even by mistake while playing with u get into ur hand which will happen atleast once whichever u buy will do u serious damage.


It is not illegal to own a Rottweiler but yes, they are strong.

As far as aggression is concerned, a dog becomes what you train him to be.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2011)

Piyush said:


> So i want to buy a pet dog.But don't know which to go for.I would like your expert advice.
> 
> Actually I was rooting for a German Shepherd (I've played with one of my cousin's a lot)
> But my father is making up his mind on a Rottweiler and my sister for a Labrador/Golden Retriever....and my mom just don't want any
> ...



1st question, will this be your 1st dog?


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2011)

I am a desi dog owner but I know that labrador are the most playful and happy kind of dog...always look happy
German shephard look more of a guard dog then a pet...very serious most of the times

BTW dont say purchasing a dog but say adopting a dog...


----------



## mohityadavx (May 29, 2011)

ico said:


> Rottweiler.
> 
> As far as aggression is concerned, a dog becomes what you train him to be.



Read my post carefully i am contracting the fact that they are aggressive as i have seen myself rottweiler can be quite playful too.My 2 years old cousin used to put her hand in his mouth or stretched his tail or slapped him on his face but he never did anything infact was frightened if her.

Whatever u say ico but u obviously can't ignore the pressure they apply while biting  is more than normal dog. 

@ piyush If u like rottweiler don't pay any heed to  lockjaw rumor its a complete manmade story!!!



> It is not illegal to own a Rottweiler but yes, they are strong.



It is not banned in entire country but in some distinct parts and u  will have to check it with ur local municipal authority  it is not banned in Gurgaon though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2011)

First of all correct the terminology. You don't _buy_ a pet. You _adopt_ a pet.

I voted for Labrador.

Make sure you are ready to shoulder the responsibility of keeping. Your pet will be a family member, and at no point of time, you should abandon it. I don't mean it to you, but there are many people who have adopted pets and then left them to die when they couldn't handle it. That is moronic IMO, and I consider that as a murder. Don't take this point wrongly please, just putting it across.

Anyway good luck. A pup is his/her first year is indeed difficult to handle, but it's also enjoyable at the same time. You should love the experience of keeping a pet.



The Conqueror said:


> Offtopic : A time will come when some species will purchase "Humans" as pets..



There was a time humans were purchased as "pets". Only difference being they were called slaves.


----------



## Sarath (May 29, 2011)

Golden retriever coz thats the only one my friend has.
Oh yeah labrador was a fine dog only that it scared me (any dog does) but it was quite calm and not aggressive at all (?)

Pets are atleast loved. Slaves dont even get compassion.


Liverpool_fan said:


> There was a time humans were purchased as "pets". Only difference being they were called slaves.



Edited to tell you dont count my opinion. I know nothing about dogs or cats. I only wanted a turtle which I still havent got.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 29, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Offtopic : A time will come when some species will purchase "Humans" as pets..



Yes we do. Its called marriage. 

P.S.: No offense


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

ico said:


> Rottweiler.
> 
> 
> It is not illegal to own a Rottweiler but yes, they are strong.
> ...



this will be my first dog
will it be safe
i've heard that rottweilers only listen to the owner and nobody else(not even sister/brother/etc. of owner)
PS:your pet was named as Angel ?



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 1st question, will this be your 1st dog?



yes, as an owner
though i've have a good experience with them in the past


----------



## ico (May 29, 2011)

There is nothing like XYZ breed only listens to owners and nobody else. A dog becomes what you train him to be.


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> First of all correct the terminology. You don't _buy_ a pet. You _adopt_ a pet.
> 
> I voted for Labrador.
> 
> ...



yes..thanks , please edit the title accordingly.
and of course i'm not going to abandon my pet at any cost
i love them more than my computer life 



mohityadavx said:


> @ piyush If u like rottweiler don't pay any heed to  lockjaw rumor its a complete manmade story!!!


what is this rumor?


----------



## mohityadavx (May 29, 2011)

^^ Actually its said that rottweiler when bites  their teeth get stuck  in flush in such a way that the jaw gets interlocked and then fang only come out by tearing the flash its all nonesense. Pay no heed 2 it. There is no lockjaw breed some people will say don't buy mastiff , pitbull, rottweiler as they have lockjaw , some of them have heard rumors and others are those breeders who don't have availability of that dog


----------



## ico (May 29, 2011)

[youtube]WY-fd3C1o8Y[/youtube]


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

hmmm.....he is quite strong


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2011)

I suggest Dalmatian. This is my 2nd Dalmatian 

And yeah, mind what LFC_fan said.


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

dalmatian....hmmm....will consider it too krish


----------



## KDroid (May 29, 2011)

I suggest a pug. A pug is very playful & fun-loving!


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

errr...i admire your suggestion
but i want a dog which is strong at least


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 29, 2011)

I own a Labrador , and i can tell you that they are the most playfull and loyal of all dogs . 
Dogs behaviour depends on how well he is trained during his first year . My advise is no matter which breed you select make sure the dog is not more the 1 n half months old . 
also train them when they are young otherwise they wont listnen to you after a year . 

Labradors , doberman and german shepords are most common pet dogs and you can find them easily . Pug is silly but also costly . Other breeds are really difficult to find in india .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 30, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> German shephard look more of a guard dog then a pet...very serious most of the times



i own a german shepherd . it's the perfect mix. it's a good guard dog, its very strong and can be very playful too. my suggestion would be get a German shepherd

labradors and golden retrievers are more playful and not that useful as a guard dog... and i personally believe whats the use of having a dog if he does not protect you


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2011)

@ssk
was this your first dog?
coz this is my first time


----------



## motobuntu (May 30, 2011)

@Piyush, You can go for desi dog also. I had one for last 11 yrs., they are less prone to disease as compared to foreign breeds, require less maintenance and are very good companions. 

as @ico said 'a dog becomes what you train him to be', its all up to you how you train your pet.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2011)

desi dog........


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2011)

c'mon
desi dogs dont even look that good
and any one of you jot down the pros of _*desi*_ dogs against proper breeds


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 30, 2011)

Piyush said:


> @ssk
> was this your first dog?
> coz this is my first time



my 3rd dog... 

and as this is your first dog , some tips

u have to train them well, if u don't they will keep biting random people and u will be able to do nothing about it,  u have to train them when they are a puppy, ask for help from people who have actually owned big dogs

and u have to be a little harsh with him when he is a puppy, u have to beat him up( not kill him  ), not give him food etc. when he does stuff like steal food from kitchen, piss in your bedroom, bite family members etc.

i've seen a lot of people who are not able to do this because it's a cute puppy and later on when it becomes older it becomes undisciplined and does what it wants, bites people etc.

so u have to understand that keeping a pet dog is a big responsibility , and what will make all of this easier is keeping a smaller dog (this is also an option as this is your 1st dog, next time buy a big dog  )

but if u still wanna get a big dog, make sure u train him WELL


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and u have to be a little harsh with him when he is a puppy, u have to beat him up( not kill him  ), not give him food etc. when he does stuff like steal food from kitchen, *piss in your bedroom*, bite family members etc.



yea thats a problem
my grandma had a German Shepherd puppy ans he used to piss and poop beneath the beds
so the question is what to do when we don't even know the timings of these things
and how to scold/beat (to what extent/magnitude)?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i personally believe whats the use of having a dog if he does not protect you






Piyush said:


> yea thats a problem
> my grandma had a German Shepherd puppy ans he used to piss and poop beneath the beds
> so the question is what to do when we don't even know the timings of these things
> and how to scold/beat (to what extent/magnitude)?



You should make it a fixed timing to take the dog for the walk, slowly and steadily the dog will learn. Ideally you shouldn't have to beat your dog, they become even more stubborn after beating (few breeds in particular take "beating" very badly even if you pretend to beat), if you have to beat, it shouldn't hurt the dog "at all" in any means. I also don't think food should be denied as such, maybe deny the favourite food or skip a meal but never starve the dog to punish it either.
Puppies WILL piss and poop EVERYWHERE. Be prepared to clean piss and poop for few months.


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2011)

And bye bye to shoes/chappals when they start teething.

I remember our puppy, way back in the 90's. I was playing Mario 1 on my Samurai. Suddenly the controls went dead. At "run time" the dude chewed through the cable...! Boy was I pissed. Being in Mussoorie, had to wait like 6 months for a secondary controller. 

Mom/Dad/Sis found this "gesture" of his really cute and adored him even more.

But on a serious note: pets become like family members. Till date (we have a cute Pomeranian at home), when ever I go to visit my parents, I have to take stuff for him. Flea collar, chewies, biscuits, toys. I am reminded consistently as my travel days come close.


----------



## nginx (May 30, 2011)

Don't get a dog based on which breed looks cute or which one is strong. Get a breed depending on your lifestyle and how much time you can spend behind him/her.

You certainly wouldn't want to get a Labrador Retriever or Golden Retriever if you don't have the time to take him for regular walks and play with him. You would also have to groom him regularly. What I am saying is that certain breeds like Golden Retriever are high maintenance breeds and require a lot of dedication on the owner's part to take care of them.

If you want a dog which will be happy even if you don't take him for walks, get a Pug or a Chihuahua or Lhasa Apso or Beagle or Dachshund. Mind you more furry is the dog, the more time you have to spend behind grooming.

You also have to initially work extremely hard on house breaking and training which requires patience. Some dog breeds also learn quicker than others. Also don't forget to puppy proof your house because they love to chew at anything and everything including computer wires and wooden chairs. It's a big responsibility taking care of a dog. I had one and I know. So please do your research before you adopt one. Don't just get one and neglect it.

And please, the worst you can do is beat a dog. Do not ever make that mistake. The dog only wants to please you and if you beat him, you would lose his loyalty very quickly and won't ever listen to you. Besides he won't learn anything that way. Research on the internet and you will see there are far better ways to train your dog than beating him.


----------



## Piyush (May 31, 2011)

@lfc_fan
thanks a lot
will keep in mind

@asingh
so its better to buy a chewie for him when the teething starts

@nginx
thanks for the info bro, I'll never beat my dog at any chance

well here is the scenario
we are 4 in family including me and my sis
the last member to leave home is my father( before 9:30)
however , mom arrives home at 3 pm

so is it ok to adopt a dog by keeping in mind above timings?
the dog will be on its own for 9 to 3 at most (only weekdays)
and i can bunk some of my classes for him if required


----------



## nginx (May 31, 2011)

Dogs don't usually like to be left alone in the house. Some dogs suffer from anxiety tension if left alone at home for long periods. They will start howling and crying and start chewing at anything when they get an anxiety attack. It varies from dog to dog and not all dogs suffer from it. My dog used to just sleep when nobody's around but my neighbor's dog would to get real hyper when everyone left for work.

Your timings are fine. Take him for a nice long walk in the morning before you leave, that way he will be content for the rest of the day. Make sure he gets his meals on time though. Make a routine and stick to it. Don't feed him one day at 12pm when you are home and then at 4pm when you have college the next day. That's just wont work.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2011)

Deplete the energy reserve or you risk obliterating your finest bedsheet.


----------



## Piyush (May 31, 2011)

did anyone heard of any person keeping Siberian Husky as a pet
are Indian temperatures OK for this dog?

I once saw this breed in an dog show organized last year
and this dog was really something
all of us just wanted to touch his furs at least once
it has the look of wolf


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

Not its natural habitat, so no.

Personally I'll recommend you either a desi, or a small sized breed. Go for practicality not looks.

If it was so easy to handle animals, I would have got a real Wolf.


----------



## Piyush (May 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Not its natural habitat, so no.
> 
> Personally I'll recommend you either a desi, or a small sized breed. Go for practicality not looks.
> 
> If it was so easy to handle animals, I would have got a real Wolf.



small sized breed
like Pomeranian?/Chihuahua/?or that "*hot dog sort of dog*" of Oswald cartoon?

and can you explain practicality in terms of dogs?


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2011)

Way way way back, when I was a small child, we had a "sheep dog". Not the traditional breed..but it was this huge thing..which the local goat herders in our PAHARI region use to manage the herds of sheep.

They literally have an iron collar around their necks -- with spikes pointing out. This is cause leopards attack the neck...! They are a cross between alsation and wolf.

My parents tell me that BRUNO used to eat a bucket full of food in a day..!

AT OP:
Yes get tons of chewies..or he will chew what he finds on the floor.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

I mean the likes of Pomeranian, Spitz (that's my pet), Chihuahua, Pug, etc.
As for practicality, well nginx explained it pretty well. It's all about your lifestyle and the dog.

Remember an unhappy dog is just next as bad as an unhappy person. They should never be left frustrated,  a big dog may very well be so if doesn't enough space or walks. This frustration can be expressed in a variety of undesirable ways. I would personally not recommend those big breeds unless you live in a "haveli" or your family lifestyle involves a lot of walking, particularly if it's the first dog you are going to adopt. Their diet is also a challenge.

Mind you small dogs are not devoid of problems. The beautiful hairline of Spitz and Pomeranian can be really be a problem, and even with regular grooming, they will shed hair particularly for few weeks annually or semi-annually. And as the hair gets suspended in air, I am sure I've eaten a lot of my dog's hairs. 

Also remember Dogs can be very moody, and far more intelligent than humans give them credit for. They also have long memory. Only dog owners realize that.


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2011)

At one time we had 3x poms.  You can imagine the hair fest. Love them though..!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 1, 2011)

i surfed the web for German shepherd n alsatian dogs... can anyone tell whats the difference between the two?? both the breeds look exactly the same


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

I chose German Shephard cause that's the only domestic dog I've seen..It usually scares the crap out of me if I mistakenly encounter it (Great for security).


----------



## Piyush (Jun 2, 2011)

man.....i seriously need answer to my previous post


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2011)

IMO...i would suggest you to go for a lab or golden retreiver and not rotweiler as they are way too aggressive...just not to frighten you...but view at your own risk...


Spoiler



*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSk82TgC86yeXGwJy7FypgA8zQgmiGoO-qVuORdp-EgR5zLJ5scUw


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2011)

Piyush said:


> i surfed the web for German shepherd n alsatian dogs... can anyone tell whats the difference between the two?? both the breeds look exactly the same



They are the same

Alsatian or German Shepherd Dog - What is the Difference?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2011)

here's an interesting site i found.......★☞ Dog Breed Selector Quiz SelectSmart.com

also checkout this one *www.indiakennels.com/index.php


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

@piyush: I also advice u to have a look @ Beagel....

or rockstar...very cute


----------



## Piyush (Jun 2, 2011)

@abhidev
thanks for the link, those sites were really helpful

@ ssk
thanks.....i was wondering what might be the difference between the two?

@zangetsu
yea...was considering it for a while
but i doubt the availability factor


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2011)

abhidev said:


> IMO...i would suggest you to go for a lab or golden retreiver and not rotweiler as they are way too aggressive...just not to frighten you...but view at your own risk...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Saying it for the third time. A dog becomes what you train him to be.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Saying it for the third time. A dog becomes what you train him to be.



exactly , you need to be a good trainer
my alsatian, when i order him to sit, he sits even if we're in the middle of the street and he's not chained

my friend who bought an alsatian because he liked my dog, could not train him. his dog has bitten 10 people, including all the 5 people from his family.

so training is of utmost importance!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

> his dog has bitten 10 people, including all the 5 people from his family.


lmao, another reason I don't wanna own a dog.


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2011)

The Pommy..we have at home so darn spoilt.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> The Pommy..we have at home so darn spoilt.



Pommies are little spoilt and stubborn by nature.  The cuteness comes at a price.



ico said:


> Saying it for the third time. A dog becomes what you train him to be.



Well sometimes you shouldn't bite more than you can chew. A breed may become what you train it to be but every breed requires handling of different kind. You can't say, handle a Poodle like the way you handle an Alsatian.
I certainly won't recommend a rottwieler if you can't spend enough time for its training, or you can't keep up its diet.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2011)

ico said:


> Saying it for the third time. A dog becomes what you train him to be.



True...but Rotweilers is breed that need extra training as they have the behavior of hunters...i.e they treat the people around as a "Wolf Pack"(Taken from Hangover )...i.e they need to be trained in a way that the dog looks upto you as their leader and not the other way round...or else they can be very difficult to control and can be aggressive...also they tend to have a habit of mouthing(to hold parts of body like hands,etc in their mouth in a non-aggressive way but can be dangerous if not broken when they are young).

Checkout the article

Also i would advice if there are small children at home...then Rotweilers is a very bad idea....


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2011)

well i cant say anything
but i watched a show on dog care on DD national last saturday/sunday in the evening(6:30 i guess)
though they mentioned too that the rottweilers can be very friendly and lovable but they also mentioned that they are pretty difficult to train if the owner are newbies
they also mentioned that rottweilers dont love to be tied on leash either outside or inside the house

one caller mentioned his problem in that show
he said that he has a rottweiler since 2 years and that dog had bitten his family members (all) except the boy
also the dog only permit the boy to leash and nobody else


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

Earlier Rottweilers may have also been used for hunting, although the modern Rottweiler has a relatively low hunting instinct.

Rottweilers are now also used in search and rescue, as guide dogs for the blind, as guard or police dogs, and in other roles

the Rottweiler is good-natured, placid in basic disposition, very devoted, obedient, biddable and eager to work

They react to their surroundings with great alertness

A Rottweiler is self-confident and responds quietly and with a wait-and-see attitude to influences in its environment. It has an inherent desire to protect home and family, and is an intelligent dog of extreme hardness and adaptability with a strong willingness to work, making them especially suited as a companion, guardian and general all-purpose dog


However, the exceptional strength of the Rottweiler is an additional risk factor not to be neglected. It is for this reason that breed experts recommend that formal training and extensive socialization are essential for all Rottweilers

Rottweilers love their owners and may behave in a clownish manner toward family and friends, but they are also protective of their territory and do not welcome strangers until properly introduced. Obedience training and socialization are musts.


----------



## asingh (Jun 3, 2011)

Piyush said:


> well i cant say anything
> but i watched a show on dog care on DD national last saturday/sunday in the evening(6:30 i guess)
> though they mentioned too that the rottweilers can be very friendly and lovable but they also mentioned that they are pretty difficult to train if the owner are newbies
> they also mentioned that rottweilers dont love to be tied on leash either outside or inside the house
> ...



If no one in your immediate family has not had long exposure / experience with dogs, please do not get a rotweiler. 

Most dogs have a very distinct memory. If someone is mean to them when they were a child, they will not even take food from them. In the above case, am sure all the family members were mean to him, except the boy who showed affection. A dog should never even be leashed ever. Unless taken for walks on the streets. 

See any animal can go bezerk. Heck even a human can. So chances of handling a small animal (dog) are far easier then a big beast like a rotweiler. I have been bitten by our small dogs, cause I used to fiddle with them while they were chewing bones. It is natural instinct. He would bite, and then lick. But bleeding would happen. He once bit my sister on the nose -- imagine. That had to be the HUMANS fault. 

Dogs are lovable animals, extremely loyal and become fully integrated family members.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2011)

Piyush said:


> one caller mentioned his problem in that show
> he said that he has a rottweiler since 2 years and that dog had bitten his family members (all) except the boy
> also the dog only permit the boy to leash and nobody else



As i mentioned earlier...the dog treated the boy as the alpha dog out of his pack(rest of the family members)...and as you know other dogs only obey what the alpha dog says......he was quiet close to that boy but not to the rest of the members.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

The owners cries a lot(specially girls) if their dogs r missing or dead


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> I have been bitten by our small dogs, cause I used to fiddle with them while they were chewing bones.



Yeah, don't ever do that while you dog is eating food.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a desi dog but he looks quit good ..see the pic…my dog don’t get angry when I play with him when he takes food…I have been doing this from his childhood and he have no problem in that…when he don’t eat I even give him food in my bare hand and he carefully eats it…But I noticed in summer Dogs r bit shot tempered soo don’t even try any stupidity on them…


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

well I had a dog whose age was 14yrs it was b&w 
when we use to go near him while it was eating..he used to "Grrrrrrrrrrr"
but my mom used to feed him so he never Grrrrred @ her even if she was close while eating.....

@sujoyp: ur dog must be under some species category not just a desi dog


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2011)

well its like an Universal Law that "DON'T SCREW WITH DOG WHEN HE/SHE IS EATING"

but i wonder whats the point of biting the family members ?
even a bark/grrrrr... is enough when he/she is eating :/

@asingh
which dog bit you and your sister's nose?


----------



## Baker (Jun 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> Dogs are lovable animals, extremely loyal and become fully integrated family members.



absolutely true......... i was having a Pom.... she was just like a daughter to my mom.... 
she knows when i will be back from my school she will be waiting for me at doorstep and jump like anything when i reached my home....  

she left us 2 years back....  she stayed with us for 13.5 years.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2011)

Piyush said:


> well its like an Universal Law that "DON'T SCREW WITH DOG WHEN HE/SHE IS EATING"



1) Don't disturb them while eating. 
2) Do not play with its tail.
3) Do not do anything with irritates them. If they make an irritable link with anything they are prone to growling and biting.
4) If they are hurt at a part, very carefully handle it. If you touch a wound, they are prone to biting.
5) Do not wave stick or newspaper to them.
6) Don't touch them while sleeping.

And many many more. More like never shock them, they attack by instinct. It depends on the breed and how it has been trained to a large extent, but just remember they can get irritated, and flustered. They even feel like guilty when they bite. 



> but i wonder whats the point of biting the family members ?
> even a bark/grrrrr... is enough when he/she is eating :/


Usually they bite when you ignore the warning, they usually growl. Or if they get scared, It's natural instinct. It's more of a defensive bite. They are not toys. 

99% time it's the human's fault, when they bite. It's a sharp nip, not exactly a full blown bite but it can cause bleeding. If you're bitten, never panic and don't take "revenge".

I agree with asingh, I'll really recommend you a small dog. Don't go for a dog out of fashion, or show off, or to awe at its power. And if you particularly live in an apartment, you might not be afford to take the dog on walks that many times. Unless of course you have one family member who stays at home 24x7, but that doesn't look the case with you.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2011)

> Do not wave stick or newspaper to them.



why is it so?

@ lfc fan
we'll be soon shifting to a ground floor house and luckily a big park (combine at least 3 football pitch) is just 1 min walk from our home
and time factor is not that problem too as you might have read my timings

so what say?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2011)

Piyush said:


> why is it so?


That winds them up. At least it winds up my pet. 



> @ lfc fan
> we'll be soon shifting to a ground floor house and luckily a big park (combine at least 3 football pitch) is just 1 min walk from our home
> and time factor is not that problem too as you might have read my timings
> 
> so what say?


If no one object to the dog in the park (believe me some pricks do, even if the owner ensures the dog won't poop there), then it's fine. Make sure the dog's energy's channelled out. 
If you are confident you can handle a big dog, go ahead.


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2011)

Faun said:


> Yeah, don't ever do that while you dog is eating food.



Not while eating actually. When he plays with his chewy junk. I love to bother him. But you know they have a damn good memory. He comes in the mornings, when I am in deep sleep, and pulls my t-shirt collars to wake me. Bothers me like hell. Gets inside the quilt. He knows he is "disturbing" me, like I do when he plays. Licks my face. 

I have experience of around almost 30 years with pets...! SO I know the level I can bother them..playfully. 



Zangetsu said:


> well I had a dog whose age was 14yrs it was b&w
> when we use to go near him while it was eating..he used to "Grrrrrrrrrrr"
> but my mom used to feed him so he never Grrrrred @ her even if she was close while eating.....
> 
> @sujoyp: ur dog must be under some species category not just a desi dog



Ya, our dog never ever says anything to my mom. Reason being. The hand that feeds it. Loyal for life.



Piyush said:


> @asingh
> which dog bit you and your sister's nose?



Darn Pommy...!



Piyush said:


> why is it so?



Get these myths out of you mind:

1. Leashing inside the house.
2. Shouting at the dog.
3. Rubbing its nose in its own urine.
4. Showing it a stick/news paper.
5. Letting little children use it as a "toy".
6. Punishing by not giving food.
7. Table feeding while eating. Strictly know. Ideally when the family eats, the pet should be sleeping/chillin' out. Or sleeping. 
8. Giving same "diet" as the family. By special food, protiens, and hard edible chewies. They brush their teeth like that.
9. Locking them up alone in the house. THIS IS THE most important. If you are going to have timings with 0.00 people in the house for over and hour. Forget the dog. It is insane. It drives them up the wall. Literally. They will get a bad temper. Even if house help stays behind -- that is good enough.
10. Not getting vaccinated. "Salt eating dogs cannot be rabid". Total crap.
11. Excercise for the animal is utmost import. Weigh all these metrics.

Basically a pet needs 100% attention 100% of the time.

Will be going to my home town next week. Cannot wait to see Snowy....! Ideally I have to meet him first, then hug my mom...!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ what a experience you have asingh.... amazing..


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> 9. Locking them up alone in the house. THIS IS THE most important. If you are going to have timings with 0.00 people in the house for over and hour. Forget the dog. It is insane. It drives them up the wall. Literally. They will get a bad temper. Even if house help stays behind -- that is good enough.


we'll be all outside for around 5-6 hrs
that means he'll be all alone in home
now what should i do now?
btw my 2 bua ji and dada/dadi also live nearby (10 min walking distance)
will it be good if i drop my dog until my mom/anyone else come backs home?


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2011)

^^
Cancel the deal. Sorry to say. Else get a 100% at home domestic help.

1. 5-6 hours is way to long away.
2. He will have to adjust to two new members. (grand parents).
3. Days you cannot drop him for some reason (they are gone out on vacations, rains) -- the dog is jacked.

It is not fair to the animal, seriously.  

Felines can manage, but K9's are very human-touch species.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

> 3. Rubbing its nose in its own urine.


I wonder who will do that..



> Darn Pommy...!


Pommy's are really cute and adorable. My neighbor owned it, but sadly, he died.


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2011)

^^
Many do that, sadly. "So he never does it again". When they dirty within the house.

After a hard days of work, this is usually how he chills out. He also sleeps here, while we eat. The king. By 8 : 00 PM, he is in dream land. Then gets up at 5 : 00 AM for his morning walk. And the day begins..chewing, running, creating a mess, bullying family members. Sleeps in the afternoon again -- like 2-3 hours. Bliss. What a life.

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/DSC02387.jpg
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/DSC02348.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2011)

@asingh 
awww...man......
this hurts.....
well another idea:I'll call my granny home when none of us are there....this way it can be sorted out....i guess


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/F2ZA9l.jpg

I'm lucky in the sense that she can stay alone for long hours with just some food and supply of fresh water. But it was a gradual change for her. She actually like to be the boss of the house.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

when my parents go to some other place for long time like 10 days I am the sole care taker of the dog...uffff u wont belive me I have no time for myself
My dog always follow me like the pug in hutch ad..

doing the complete duty of a dog is a lot...4 times walk 4 times food...play...love ...pay attention...these thing just sound easy actually very time consuming..

then I have to run back from office at lunch to see wether he is ok...give him some dog snacks...play with him for half hour...then he goes back to sleep and I back to office...very hectic u know

Dogs r just sooo senti...I never knew..


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea they are extremelly affectionate. Big time.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2011)

i've noticed one thing
owners like to own adopt a pet of white color at most times


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2011)

Piyush said:


> i've noticed one thing
> owners like to own adopt a pet of white color at most times



lol I actually wanted black


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2011)

@Liverpool_Fan:
Is she snappy..?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> lol I actually wanted black



then why a white one?
non availability of black breed?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2011)

my aunt has 4 pommies in her house..& all his sons feed other street dogs in their locality....


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2011)

I wonder how would a Rottweiler + Pomeranian mixed breed would look like.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2011)

ico said:


> I wonder how would a Rottweiler + Pomeranian mixed breed would look like.



hahhaaha
just add some long hairs on the rottweiler's body


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 5, 2011)

asingh said:


> @Liverpool_Fan:
> Is she snappy..?


When she was younger, she was a ball of energy. One second the door opened, she disappeared the next.
As an old dog, she's more restrained. Channels her energy more during walks or if she detects some rodent. Usually quite inactive now though.



Piyush said:


> then why a white one?
> non availability of black breed?



Money.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Money.


how much can be a difference between different colors but same breed dogs?

btw can we order online too?
i know its a dumb question....but still...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 5, 2011)

Piyush said:


> how much can be a difference between different colors but same breed dogs?



I don't know. My sis was the one to bring the dog home. Females are cheaper, the more commonly available breeds are cheaper too. Pomeranians and Spitz would be cheaper, mongrels could be even free.



> btw can we order online too?
> i know its a dumb question....but still...


Sorry but  
How do you expect them being shipped?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

so i decided at last
it will be a German Shepherd urf Alsatian 

will be adopting as soon as we'll be shifting to our new house

thanks to all who gave their precious suggestions and tips


----------

